
“We Appreciate You Guys. We Really Do.” - adamsea
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2020/08/kenosha-killings-militia-trump/615775/
======
adamsea
'In video footage taken before the shooting began on Tuesday night,
Rittenhouse and a few other men carrying weapons and wearing tactical vests
strapped to their chest can be seen gathered in the darkness near a cluster of
armored police vehicles. One officer, coming in fuzzy over a loudspeaker,
orders protesters to disperse. At the same time, another officer tosses water
bottles to Rittenhouse and his compatriots. “We appreciate you guys,” he says.
“We really do.”'

